# Manteca Center



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,
Newly approved for Flex and received my first block for this Tuesday. It said Manteca ,1000 Riverside Parkway. I can't find that address on Google or Mapquest. Can anyone tell me where it is? I did email support and all I got was a form letter email in return. Thanks.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

It's in west Sacramento lol Google is your friend

1000 Riverside Pkwy
1000 Riverside Pkwy, West Sacramento, CA 95605

https://goo.gl/maps/Ux2ABdhX4642


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> It's in west Sacramento lol Google is your friend


I saw that on Google. Does Amazon even have a center in West Sac? They have a huge building by the Sac airport. If it is West Sac and they expect me to drive from there to Manteca that block will be cancelled once they give me the actual location.

I'm assuming you're in Rockwall, TX? This area is growing like crazy. My aunt bought a brand new home in Manteca over a year ago and Google still doesn't have that phase of the development mapped. So it's very possible Riverside Parkway in Manteca is new and not mapped yet, either.

Edit: This gets weirder and weirder. According to this page http://www.mwpvl.com/html/amazon_com.html the address is for a "Delivery Station for Sacramento Area" and the code is DSM1. My block info has Manteca with a code of DCK1. According to that link it is a "Delivery Station for Manteca area" with a building address on W. Louise Ave, which is a major E-W street in Manteca. I'm betting that is where I'm headed.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes Rockwall tx Amazon will give you the exact location one hour before your shift in driving directions on the app


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I have Manteca DCK1 as being off Louise Ave as well Map Link
There's a list of warehouses and their locations on the flex subreddit 
https://www.reddit.com/r/amazonflexdrivers/wiki/lists/warehouses


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Yes Rockwall tx Amazon will give you the exact location one hour before your shift in driving directions on the app


Yeah, that is what the form email from support said. The problem is I'm about equal distances from both locations. About 45 mins to either one, provided there's no traffic problems. West Sac is north, Manteca is south. Both of them have about half the distance on 2 lane highways where an accident or farm equipment can really gum things up. Like your FM roads in TX. The Manteca location gets an added bonus of 3 drawbridges where some turkey with a sailboat can cause a delay. Given the info about my block on the app, I'm going to head out early and try to get some rides on Uber or Lyft towards the area. Then if I'm too early I'll stop for breakfast, otherwise will go straight to the facility. I explained all that to support but never got another reply. I'm betting on the Manteca location, if I'm wrong I'll cancel the block. They said I can see the info 1 hour before so I'll have a few minutes to check and cancel if needed.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Manteca means "lard" in Mexican, doesn't it? That'd be awesome....


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Manteca means "lard" in Mexican, doesn't it? That'd be awesome....


Yes and just down the highway from Manteca is a town named Salida. Which means "exit" in Spanish.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

Just in case anyone is interested, it was the West Sacramento location. Weird since the offer says Manteca and DCK1.


----------



## ArthurT209 (Mar 11, 2016)

Where do you have to deliver when picking up packages from dck1 manteca? I'm brand spanking new and I'm afraid I'm gonna get thrown into the bay area for 72$


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

ArthurT209 said:


> Where do you have to deliver when picking up packages from dck1 manteca? I'm brand spanking new and I'm afraid I'm gonna get thrown into the bay area for 72$


I don't think that'll happen. There are fulfillment centers in Tracy and Patterson that handle the East Bay. I haven't been to the Manteca Center yet. From what I've read in the forums, I think I am assigned to that center and that is why the order always says "Manteca DCL1" and then has the West Sacramento street address listed. I am assuming that means I'm assigned to the Manteca Center but this particular block was out of West Sac. And I could also be totally wrong about that.

I have only delivered the one block so far. Let me tell you about that. At an hour before hand I was able to see where I was to go in the app. So I drive to the West Sac center. There are a few signs that got me in the right general area, so I stopped and asked a couple drivers who were standing outside their cars talking. They directed me to which line I needed to be in. When I got up to check in I told the gal it was my first time there and I had no idea of the check in procedure. She was very nice and handled it, told me about turning on my flashers and giving a short honk when I went through the door (I had figured that out by watching the other drivers), told me where to go inside the building and said to tell the associates inside it was my first pickup.

So I get inside like she said and when I stop I get out and tell the associate it is my first pickup. He rolls his eyes and walks away, leaving me standing there. So I check out what the other drivers are doing and with a few tips from the driver behind me I get going loading my car. When I'm about halfway through a more helpful associate comes over and asks if it's my first day. I said yes, he said he thought so since I wasn't wearing a vest and I need to get one. Amazon doesn't provide them, we have to order them online or go to a store to get one. If Amazon is telling me I have to have a vest and they aren't providing one, I'll go buy it at Wal-Mart. The associate gives me some more advice and instruction and I am able to get out of there and on the road.

To sum it up without writing more paragraphs, there were some app issues which delayed me and necessitated calling support, a couple deliveries where the GPS was totally off, and the block ended up taking 4-1/2 hours and about 46 miles. I emailed support detailing the issues and asking to be paid for the extra half hour and was basically told to f*** off. That ticked me off so I cancelled the block for that day and haven't accepted another.

Right now I am not sure if I'll take any more blocks, I may just forget about Scamazon and keep going with Scruber and Gryft.


----------

